# Calgary Area support group/seminar



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

If anyone was interested in starting a support group in Calgary i'd be more then happy to share how i overcame social anxiety and lead the group, would make a difference in many peoples lives so if interested send me an email [email protected] tks.


----------

